# Dickinson boy killed by brother during youth pheasant hunt



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Sad news today guys ...

Let's all make sure we are doubly safe in the weeks ahead

I can't imagine how it could have happened. 10 years old might simply be too young to hunt.

My condolensces go out to his family. I can't imagine what his brother is going thru right now....

Ryan

http://www.kxmc.com/News/282914.asp


Dunn County officials say boy killed while hunting

Oct 6 2008 1:33PM
Associated Press
DICKINSON, N.D. (AP) Dunn County authorities say a 15-year-old Dickinson boy has died after he was accidentally shot by his 10-year-old brother on a hunting trip.

Dunn County Deputy Glen Gietzen says the family was hunting during the state's youth pheasant season when the shooting happened about 5:30 yesterday afternoon, north of Gladstone.

Authorities say Dillen Bloomgren was pronounced dead at Saint Joseph's hospital in Dickinson, of a gunshot wound to the head.

Information from: Donnell Preskey KXMB-TV, http://kxmb.com (Copyright 2008 by The Associated Press. :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Wow..
I'm simply at a loss for words. Prayers and thoughts to the family.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, truly unbelievable.

My thoughts and prayers go out to all involved


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

My thoughts and prayers go out to the family.....


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Wow is right. That sucks!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Maverick said:


> My thoughts and prayers go out to the family.....


Ditto..a prayer goes with.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Prayers are also with the family. ONe of the hardest things that could ever happen to a family.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

My thoughts and prayers go out to the family.....


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

arent you suposed to be twelve in the state to hunt birds.... thats my understanding.... sad story.... my daughter missed it by one day... her Bday is today.....


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Geez. I cannot imagine.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

uke: This family will need all the prayers it can get.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

dogdonthunt said:


> arent you suposed to be twelve in the state to hunt birds.... thats my understanding.... sad story.... my daughter missed it by one day... her Bday is today.....


Negative, you could be 3 and hunting, just have to be 12 or was it 14 to take hunters saftey... one of the two.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers go out to this family.

But lets not keep this thread going. This is what anti's will use to cancel or cut youth hunts and what not.

That is just my $.02


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Tragic story. My son (9 years old and in 3rd grade) was telling me one of his classmates was going pheasant hunting this past weekend. I just cringed. They are just too young to comprehend the consequence of just one mistake. That's all it takes...one mistake.

My prayers go out to the family.


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

I cringe when I read that......this family will need lots of prayers and support...........it's a real tragedy. Hey everyone.........be careful out there!


----------



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

Allowing a 10 year old to hunt with anything larger than a BB gun is irresponsible. At that age they simply are not mature enough to handle guns, period. I know others will complain that their kid is different or my comment's will feed anti's but facts are facts.

Most have us have taken hunters safety and will agree that is is effective and they learned from it. Hunters safety is taught at age 12 for an important reason. Allowing a child to go afield without it is simply careless. I have introduced my share of kids hunting but only very careful consideration.


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

> Negative, you could be 3 and hunting, just have to be 12 or was it 14 to take hunters saftey... one of the two.


 did not know that and as far as age for hunter safety my daughter just took it this summer and was 11 at the time 12 as of today.... from what Im reading on G&F it looks like your right about the age for hunting small game.... wish I knew that yesterday.... oh well....


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Dave Owens you didn't state any facts. Just your opinion which you are entitled to. My 7 year old shoots a 12 gauge. He shoots clays and doves with me. You don't know him or me so don't tell me he isn't old enough to hunt. This is a tragedy. Every year during pheasant the last four years of working ER in pheasant country I have treated shotgun wounds. All have been adults pulling the trigger. Accidents are tragic for the families involved. But they fortunately are the exception not the rule.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Prayers with the family.

I almost feel bad just getting into the subject, but at 12 years old when I started hunting I feel I was very prepared. At 10, I was not at all.

Those 2 years at that age are like 20 years later in life. Something like this will be extremely hard for the family to get over. :eyeroll:


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Terrible and very sad to hear...

I'll be surprised if the kid ever picks up a gun again.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

Bad news. my prayers to all involved/effected by this tragedy.

and by the way i started hunting at 9. and my son took and passed his hunters safety course at 8. which he was already hunting by then. even though he carried his h&r loaded but open. and not allowed to close and cock until he arrived at the point of the dog. right by my side. he did not get to carry the gun closed until a year later.

just mine and his story.

granted he was in a tree with me at 5 or 6.

i now have a 14 yr. old daughter that has been hunting with me for about 3 years. which means she is about where he was at the age of 9.


----------



## morel_greg (Apr 16, 2007)

I feel it has to do with the kid. I feel some kids arent mature enough at 12 but some are mature enough at younger ages. I started grouse and pheasent hunting when I was 9 and felt that I was very capable of handling a shotgun safely, but I had also beend shooting BB guns and 22's since I was 5. Ive seen kids that were 14 and shouldnt be hunting. This is where the parents need to make the decision. The law shouldnt prohibit kids that are mature enough from hunting.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I could not imagine doing that. I feel horrible for the family.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

What a terrible thing to happen.

Yes age can be a factor, both young and old, everyone needs to be reminder, safty first.

Interesting that prior to this year the youth pheasant hunt was good for kids 12 to 15 while youth waterfowl hunt was for kids 15 and under. I know this as when my son was 11 he could go on the youth waterfowl but not the pheasant. Concern was the pheasant hunting was considered more dangerous (walking, cover, etc..) Regulation must have changed in last year or two.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I agree young or old can make mistakes.. wasn't it just last year VP Cheney made his famous mistake?

There is no way to make this better or right... it is a tragedy like so many others in the day to day struggle we call life.

I feel so sorry for the family and especially so for the living youngster who will never be the same after that fateful day.


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

This is truelly a shame and a tragedy, yes this was a accident that should have never happened. I've held my tongue long enough but I have to say where was the adult supervision on this one? You do not let a ten year old kid wander around with a loaded shotgun out of arms reach. During a youth hunt a adult cannot carry firearms, his job is to supervise the youth and this adult failed. This really irks me to no end when I hear stories like this, this youth and family will be haunted to the end of there days over a adult supervison mistake. You can rip into me for posting this but we all have to relize that one mistake in hunting could be yours or a loved ones last mistake.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)




----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

roostman said:


> This is truelly a shame and a tragedy, yes this was a accident that should have never happened. I've held my tongue long enough but I have to say where was the adult supervision on this one? You do not let a ten year old kid wander around with a loaded shotgun out of arms reach. During a youth hunt a adult cannot carry firearms, his job is to supervise the youth and this adult failed. This really irks me to no end when I hear stories like this, this youth and family will be haunted to the end of there days over a adult supervison mistake. You can rip into me for posting this but we all have to relize that one mistake in hunting could be yours or a loved ones last mistake.


I think many of us have thought this in our heads, but I believe it is a good thing to keep to ourselves for a while. I don't want this thread to turn into a finger pointing match. For all we know his mother may be reading every one of these posts.

I am not ripping on you, I just want you to think of the pain your words may cause!

Lets turn this into a celebration of his life. Yes it was short, no many of us don't know him but still he and his family deserves some respect.

Thanks guys!


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

roostman said:


> This is truelly a shame and a tragedy, yes this was a accident that should have never happened. I've held my tongue long enough but I have to say where was the adult supervision on this one? You do not let a ten year old kid wander around with a loaded shotgun out of arms reach. During a youth hunt a adult cannot carry firearms, his job is to supervise the youth and this adult failed. This really irks me to no end when I hear stories like this, this youth and family will be haunted to the end of there days over a adult supervison mistake. You can rip into me for posting this but we all have to relize that one mistake in hunting could be yours or a loved ones last mistake.


Ok, do you know everything around the situation? It's pretty irresponsible of you to attack and blame the death of someone's kid on them without knowing the full story. He could have been supervising as much as possible and sometimes things just go wrong. Maybe the kid accidently took off the safety as he handed it to him and it went off right away?

Just like most liberals these days, every consequence has to be pointed at one thing and/or person. **** happens


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Leave it alone!


----------

